# Module still part of kernel after removing from conf file



## sham1810 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm trying to debug an issue with eMMC controller and would like to exclude the module (sdhci_acpi) from kernel and be able to load it myself when I make changes to the driver source. However, even after I commented these lines from the conf file, the module still shows up as a part of the kernel.

`device mmc
device mmcsd
device sdhci_acpi`

After removing these lines I run the following commands

`make -j16 buildkernel
make installkernel INSTKERNDIR=freebsd12_dev`

After rebooting with the new kernel, it still contains sdhci_acpi module as a part of kernel (checked using kldstat -v)

Any idea, what the problem could be?
I'm new to FreeBSD, any other advice on how to tackle device driver debugging is most welcome.

`root@amd-sham:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD amd-sham 12.0-ALPHA5 FreeBSD 12.0-ALPHA5 #6 4e22ee37542(master)-dirty: Mon Sep 24 10:20:00 IST 2018     sham1810@amd-sham:/usr/obj/usr/home/sham1810/freebsd_dev/freebsd/freebsd/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64`

I have looked into other ways of excluding kernel module (WITHOUT_MODULE variable), but I'm curious as to why this does not work.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2018)

Never, ever, modify GENERIC. When people see your uname(1) output they are going to assume it's a standard GENERIC kernel, not a custom kernel. Rename the custom kernel and make sure to change the `ident` line accordingly.


----------



## sham1810 (Sep 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Never, ever, modify GENERIC. When people see your uname(1) output they are going to assume it's a standard GENERIC kernel, not a custom kernel. Rename the custom kernel and make sure to change the `ident` line accordingly.



Noted. I compiled it again with a new KERNCONFIG. It works.


----------

